# Appropriate working Life



## DerKaiser (17 May 2010)

It struck me reading through this site that many people have vastly different views on hours and years a person should work.

The funniest one I see is people complaining that they need to work 40 years to get a full pension.  

I reckon you're doing well to start work at say 22 (4 years of college) and retire at 62.  Would you expect a full pension at an earlier age or for less years worked?

Also, what do people think are appropriate weekly hours?  < 35, < 40, < 50 or 50+?

Finally is there a view on the appropriate numbers of hols per year?  <10, <20, <30 or 30+?


----------



## becky (17 May 2010)

I think 40-45 years is adequate. I have often done 50 hours but it's not sustainable for me in any case. Towards the end of the day I'm getting slower, tired, making mistakes.

40 hours per week is adequate (excluding lunch break). My friend was moaning about public sector workers one day and asked what my working week was (my contracted hours are 32 hours 55 minutes). She maintained she worked 37.5 hours per week when in fact she works 32.5.

25 days is an ideal amount. I get 31 days and wouldn't miss the 7 days.


----------



## liaconn (17 May 2010)

I think people work at different paces. Some people can get a massive amount of work done in the morning, but then slow down in the afternoon. Other people work at a more consistent rate all day. Some people are very easily distracted, others can work in very intense bouts. Where I work, we have flexi time, and I think people often become more focussed on 'hours' than 'volume of work' when the latter is the important issue.


----------



## Mpsox (17 May 2010)

Currently I work 40-50 hrs a week, potentially more if something major is going on and am on call overnight (rarely called TG). For me, that is enough. If I throw in my commute, I can expect to be out of the house for 50-60 hrs a week. I've a business trip this week to the UK, that's a 17 hr day with no more then 7-8 hrs of it really productive, the rest is spent on planes, trains, cars and airports. Also I never bring my laptop home at the weekend, that's family time. If I have to work the weekend, so be it, but if I'm at home, I'm at home

My father worked more when he was my age, but his commute was probably no more then 2-3 hrs a week, a reflection of how Ireland has changed. Mind you, his work was physical work and as he said to me one day when I was tired after a very long week, "sure all you were doing was going to meetings, that's not work"

Holiday wise, to me 25 is the minimum and thankfully I have 28 with the option to buy more if needed. I'm a firm believer in taking 3 weeks off together, I think you need it to fully switch off and unless you are self employed, I firmly believe no ones job is so important that they can't be covered for 3 weeks. After all, if you dropped dead, they'd have to replace you


----------



## DerKaiser (17 May 2010)

A lot of interesting comments there Mpsox.

I have a firm belief that there is a growing culture of society creating more work/hassle for itself than it needs to and that people are so grateful for a job these days that they're buying into it.

In the early stages of cost cutting where I work, unnecessary travel was examined.  On a number of occasions prior to this, people in our department were required to travel to central europe for half day conferences.  Nobody questioned it at the time but it became clear afterwards that it was a waste of time - we since set up conferencing facilities in the board room.

A huge amount of people have a daily commute adding up to more than 10 hours a week.  Most people knnow someone who'll commute up to 20 hours per week.  For some reason this became an accepted norm in this country.

A lot of people I know never take anything close to their full holiday entitlement. 

So why the unhealthy attitude towrads our free time? Why are so many people happy to waste their lives on unnecessary travel, holidays foregone and pointless tasks?


----------



## liaconn (17 May 2010)

Well, in some cases, I think it just makes them feel important and indispensible (sp?). I work with people who are still in the office until they're thrown out in the evenings. I don't think they get through any more work than the rest of us, they just like to feel they're busier and more essential than everyone else. Usually, when they leave or are moved somewhere else, the person who replaces them works normal hours with no deterioration in the workload being covered.


----------



## Mpsox (17 May 2010)

liaconn said:


> Well, in some cases, I think it just makes them feel important and indispensible (sp?). I work with people who are still in the office until they're thrown out in the evenings. I don't think they get through any more work than the rest of us, they just like to feel they're busier and more essential than everyone else. Usually, when they leave or are moved somewhere else, the person who replaces them works normal hours with no deterioration in the workload being covered.


 
+ 1, it's the same for people who feel they must send emails out on Saturday morning or Sunday evening, if they just got themselves organised or picked up the phone and spoke to people instead of playing email ping pong, they'd get a lot more done


----------



## Purple (17 May 2010)

I work between 45 and 60 hours a week, usually closer to 45 at the moment. I see no point in working late for the sake of it. I try to start early and get out early (before 6) and I finish early on Fridays (4.00). If I need to make a call in the evening or send a mail or two I have no problem doing so but I do it at a time that suits me. I very rarely work weekends and I always take all my 20 days holidays.
My commute is 25-30 minutes each way so if I leave at 6 I'm home by 6.30.

If I need to go early or come in late the odd time I do so (the same applied to everyone else here).


----------



## liaconn (17 May 2010)

Mpsox said:


> + 1, it's the same for people who feel they must send emails out on Saturday morning or Sunday evening, if they just got themselves organised or picked up the phone and spoke to people instead of playing email ping pong, they'd get a lot more done


 
People who work like this are actually a liability. Instead of getting a report finished at 4 o clock and handing it on up the line, they do it at 7 or 8 that evening delaying the follow up work by a day. It's really annoying.


----------



## michaelm (17 May 2010)

DerKaiser said:


> So why the unhealthy attitude towrads our free time? Why are so many people happy to waste their lives on unnecessary travel, holidays foregone and pointless tasks?


Because their work defines them; many live to work. 

I work <40 hours per week and get 29 days holiday.  I like to do a good job but I work to live rather the the reverse.  I'm simply picking up a cheque to pay my bills and care for my family.  My view, simplistic as it is, has long been that if you're 'hungry' you should work for yourself and if you're not then you should work in the public service.


----------



## BillK (17 May 2010)

I started work at the age of 15 and retired at 55. The last five years of my working life were spent overseas and I was working 70 hours /week for that time. *BUT* I was very well paid *and* was paid for the holiday time that I didn't take due to pressure of work.
Hardgoing at the time. but a fair deal in my opinion as we can now go on holiday where and for how long we like.


----------



## z104 (17 May 2010)

20 hours max. Life is for living and enjoying , It's just a pity that I need to be in the rat race at all so have to work 40 hours.

The only way out is probably a lotto win.


----------



## burger1979 (18 May 2010)

standard week can range from 40hours to about 50 hours on a hard week. very rarely work sat/sun but when needed i do it. get the 21 days per year but have to keep some for crimbo. for me i work to live, but i do enjoy my job. i try not to make work an issue outside of the office. once i leave the work door thats it, dont bring any home and when i get home if the wife asks how the day was i just say same crap different day. dont like to talk about it when at home. commute time is about 50mins in the morning, about 1hr to 1hr 15 mins in the evening.


----------



## Deiseblue (18 May 2010)

I started work at 17 and retired at 52.

In the last couple of years I worked a 32.5 hour week with occasional paid overtime.

Annual leave was 30 days.

More than fair I thought as the time frame suited both employer and employee
and a number of employer friendly practises were introduced over
the years to achieve the above terms.


----------



## JP1234 (18 May 2010)

I currently am working part-time and hate it! Would much prefer to work full time as my "time off" generally gets wasted.  Today I start at 1pm so the morning is a write off, not really enough time to do anything significant. Working mornings is not as bad but by the time I finish, get home, get lunch etc it is 3.30 and the afternoon is nearly gone.  I am much more organised when working a full week.   Apart from 6 months maternity leave and the odd pocket of unemployment I have worked for 25 years and would hope for at least another 15-20.

I think between 35-40 hours a week is generally ok, my OH regularly used to work 50-60 and it was killing him and having a negative impact on our family life, so he just stopped, learned to delegate and he feels much better for it.

Never had more than 20 days ( or p/t equivalent) off and feel it is plenty when you add in the Bank/Public holidays. A relative of mine has the company maximum of 30 days a year annual leave and struggles to take it, he usually lets everyone else with less holidays/children book theirs first then slots his in around them - which I personally think is foolish!

Completely agree the comments about late night and weekend emailers and don't get me started on the "can't take my leave because I am so busy/important" types...everyone is replaceable!


----------



## Caveat (18 May 2010)

Nominally work 39 hrs actually work about 43 ish usually. Don't take work home with me ever. Work to live totally. Can't see myself retiring anytime soon but would do so tomorrow given the chance.


----------



## Sunny (18 May 2010)

I work 80-90 hours to week and most weekends although I do try and make time to spend at least 5-10 mins of quality time with the kids each day. I try to have one holiday a year but only if there are quick direct flight connections home in case of emergency and there is a strong signal for my blackberry. I don't usually bring work home but usually try and answer a few e-mails in bed while the wife is rattling on about the difficult day she has had.


----------



## z104 (18 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> I work 80-90 hours to week and most weekends although I do try and make time to spend at least 5-10 mins of quality time with the kids each day. I try to have one holiday a year but only if there are quick direct flight connections home in case of emergency and there is a strong signal for my blackberry. I don't usually bring work home but usually try and answer a few e-mails in bed while the wife is rattling on about the difficult day she has had.


 

Sunny, That is too much.I hope you are joking.

Have you ever had a deep chat with yourself and asked what life is all about.

You are not here for a long time and this life is not a rehearsal for the next life.


----------



## Sunny (18 May 2010)

Niallers said:


> Sunny, That is too much.I hope you are joking.
> 
> Have you ever had a deep chat with yourself and asked what life is all about.
> 
> You are not here for a long time and this life is not a rehearsal for the next life.


 
Don't worry, it wasn't a fair reflection of my life!


----------



## levelpar (18 May 2010)

Judging by the timing of postings, it would appear that a lot of you spend work hours surfing the net etc , well ,at least checking out askaboutmoney anyway


----------



## z104 (18 May 2010)

levelpar said:


> Judging by the timing of postings, it would appear that a lot of you spend work hours surfing the net etc , well ,at least checking out askaboutmoney anyway


 

Maybe they work for askaboutmoney.com


----------



## mtk (5 Jun 2010)

Interesting thread
I would say ideal would be 3-4 hours mentally stimulating "work" 1-2 hours exercise and 1-2 hours thinking/reflection time and rest for fun family and sleep
If you are doing this no need for much holidays in my view


----------



## MandaC (5 Jun 2010)

I work 9 till 5.15 with a half hour commute each way.  Usually get out of the office between 5.30 and six depending on what has cropped up, though last night was there till 8, staying back that late is definitely few and far between. If you need to leave early for an appointment or whatever, there is no issue, so fair enough. We get 23 hols. a year.  I also do a bit sometimes to help someone out on Saturdays, but am trying not to do this for the summer.


----------

